# Chicaaago



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

For some strange reason, I decided to go out and take some pics during the heat wave last week... Enjoy. 



































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Chicago has ugly high-rises too...






















































(zoomed in, that's some really great and diverse architecture right there)


----------



## blackhawk08 (Apr 23, 2006)

great pictures great city :cheers:


----------



## Ian604 (Dec 22, 2005)

I want to go back to Chicago...


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

Great tour


----------



## Talbot (Jul 13, 2004)

Very nice. Seems kind of quiet on the street that day for Chicago though.


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

Talbot said:


> Very nice. Seems kind of quiet on the street that day for Chicago though.


It was hot.


----------



## WhiteMagick (May 28, 2006)

Great pics gj


----------



## theDirector (Mar 14, 2007)

I need to take a trip to Chicago. Never been.


----------



## RGV (Apr 27, 2006)

Cool looking McDonadls.

Doesn't look like its an actual 50's era building, more like a new retro version.

Cool pics.


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

love them... thanks


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

Cool pics of Chicago. Some areas I don't see too much of.


----------



## Snowy (Nov 6, 2006)

Chicago is probably my favourite US city. It has the big city feel of New York, but with it's own unique character.

Also, IMO, it has the best architecture of all US cities:- Tribune Tower, the Wrigley Building, Chicago Water Tower, Marina City, the John Hancock Center and Sears Tower (even if my favourite US building is the Chrysler Building!).

There are some great pictures here. Have you got any decent pics of Marina City? I love those buildings!


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

great collection, thank you very much


----------



## Blackbelt Jones (Apr 22, 2004)

Nice work! Good to see some neighborhood shots in the mix!:cheers:


----------



## auckland16 (Nov 13, 2006)

I love Chicago!.I wan't to live ther some day.:cheers:  ^^


----------



## indistad (Apr 21, 2004)

beautful pics. i love how you've put in so many variety of street scenes there. thanks for the trip!


----------



## Chi649 (Mar 30, 2005)

great pics, thanks


----------



## ssswirek1 (Jan 13, 2007)

Chicago is my favourite city of the best skyline...very nice fotos...


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

Great shots always sweet to see good home town Chicago town!!!


----------



## florr0 (Aug 22, 2007)

Nice pics, Chicago forever


----------

